# Git ludzie

## Xywa

Witam,

Chciałbym zapytać ludzi, co uzywają gita, żeby na chłopski rozum wytłumaczyli mi o co chodzi z tym gitem. Ostatnio np. proponowano mi mplayer z vaapi z gita (jako że nie ma go w portage). Czym się różni software z gita vs portage? Czy jest to bezpieczne źródło?

Dostałem info że np. kdenlive oprócz stałych wydań ma też swojego gita:

http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdenlive.git

Czy z takiego gita skorzystam spod Gentoo?

----------

## SlashBeast

Wiele ebuild -9999 uzywa gita. A git to po prostu VCS, jak cvs czy svn ale zdecentralizowany i w przeciwienstwie do mercuriala (hg) da sie w nim pracowac z branchami. Jak chcesz sam ebuilda zrobic to popatrz na te z 9999.

----------

## gryf

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> w przeciwienstwie do mercuriala (hg) da sie w nim pracowac z branchami.

 

Care to elaborate?

----------

## SlashBeast

Prosty flow, robie branch, robie zmiany, merguje branch, w hg musze ten merge zrobic jako commit, w git po prostu merguje i jak da sie i leci fastforward to nawet commit zadnego dodatkowego nie ma. Branche z punktu widzenia gita dzialaja inaczej niz te w hg. By design branche w hg sa stale i nie mozna ich wyrzucac, jezeli wrzucisz je np. w zdalne repo, bo lokalnie to mozna i sobie zmieniac to. Git jest elatyczny, hg ma elastycznosc svna, takie moje zdanie. By zachowac swoj flow musial bym w hg uzywac bookmarks, ktore pozwolily by mi podobnie pracowac, do branchy w gitcie.

----------

## gryf

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Prosty flow, robie branch, robie zmiany, merguje branch, w hg musze ten merge zrobic jako commit, w git po prostu merguje i jak da sie i leci fastforward to nawet commit zadnego dodatkowego nie ma. Branche z punktu widzenia gita dzialaja inaczej niz te w hg. By design branche w hg sa stale i nie mozna ich wyrzucac, jezeli wrzucisz je np. w zdalne repo, bo lokalnie to mozna i sobie zmieniac to. Git jest elatyczny, hg ma elastycznosc svna, takie moje zdanie. By zachowac swoj flow musial bym w hg uzywac bookmarks, ktore pozwolily by mi podobnie pracowac, do branchy w gitcie.

 

Rzeczywiście, hg nie jest tak elastyczny jak git, ale sprowadzanie hd do svn uważam za grubą przesadę. Branche i merge (nawet pomimo tego, że konieczny jest osobny na to commit) w mercurialu są cholernie proste i efektywne w stosunku do tego co daje svn, i do większości przypadków użycia spokojnie to wystarcza.

----------

## Crenshaw

A co by szkodziło użyć unnamed branchy w hg? Można to zrobić na co najmniej dwa sposoby... (nie licząc bookmarków).

IMHO większość narzekań użytkowników git'a sprowadza się do tego, że w hg robi się coś inaczej. To mniej więcej tak jakby narzekać, że w vim'ie edytuje się tekst inaczej niż w emacsie.

----------

